# kenmore dishwasher problem



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

It looks like I found the problem. An open bi-metal thermal switch. Now the question: what's the root cause? What's the most likely cause for this thing to trip?


My Kenmore/Whirlpool dishwasher is on the blink again. When it works it's great. But it frequently doesn't. Symptom was random flashing lights on the display. A controller fixed it for a few months. Then a keypad fixed it for a few more. Last night it stopped mid-cycle, display is dark. Receptacle has power. Latch switches check OK. 

I'd love a tip to get it fixed. I'm just as interested in any recommendations on a dishwasher that will continue to work beyond the warranty period.

Thanks!


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Any ideas what might cause the non-resettable bimetal to open?


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

That's a safety for too hot in control area. it usually fails though due to bad wiring connections. they have a model specfic repl kit-if you DIY follow all instructions exactly.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

So the kit replaces more than just the bi-metal device? Would this be a Sears only part or available from the local Appliance Repair Parts store?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

kit should consist of 2 new door switches a wire receptacle block and disc. Any appliance store should be a ble to get it


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

hate to say it.... get a new dishwasher you have had to many issues with this lemon "its a money pit"


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Ben, I was thinking the same thing. I'm ready to paint a lemon on the door and chain it to the lightpost in front of Sears. But this repair is just $25. I figure I'll try it. Besides, my wife picked up the part already. I'm curious why the kit's instructions have you cut the wire and use a junction block, rather than just plug it into the existing harness. Maybe someone at Whirlpool can answer that if I call. The folks at Sears sure can't.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

ratherbefishing said:


> I'm curious why the kit's instructions have you cut the wire and use a junction block, rather than just plug it into the existing harness. Maybe someone at Whirlpool can answer that if I call. The folks at Sears sure can't.


because high amperage runs through these wires and door switches. Usually when the thermal disc blows like yours did the wires are also burnt/ melted/ discolored from heat etc. The only way to insure a lasting repair is to cut all these wires and use the block to get a tight connection.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I put in the new thermal breaker last night. Dishwasher works great again. Thanks for everyone's help. I even have a theory why the other components failed. A couple of weeks ago, I was hooking up the wires, at the panel, to the new addition. I found a loose neutral. It was making connection, until it got bumped. I worked my way across the bus, tightening screws. Only one loose one, but it went to the kitchen.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------

